

Poll: Do you think it is a good time to answer polls? - MrBra


======
MrBra
Well, now that you make me think... uh.... I guess not?? ... This just popped
into my mind: "They might find sort of interesting to profile our life details
out... these days... After all we are just the ones who have the mental &
physical tools to turn their things upside down and less importantly to make
all other people aware... ... Yeah now that you make me think, I find I am
asking myself... 'If you were them and would like to maintain your dominant
position, wouldn't you hunt us first?' ... Alright, I think I might be keeping
these thoughts in consideration now on... .. Hey, thanks for asking! :-) "

------
MrBra
Yes, no worries, map us all, we don't share private & sensible data on FB,
instead we simply wait for a HN poll, or a "rate your income based on your
country" js project... Give us some nice JS fx and "We'll feel the forms"
(tm).

